# VGCats = Furry? Your opinion.



## kryptik (Aug 1, 2009)

Was wondering whether any of you guys would classify VG Cats as furry... I think it is.

http://www.vgcats.com


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 1, 2009)

no


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 1, 2009)

He actually addresses this in his FAQ:

"I didn't know about anything Furry until after I started the comic. Though I know now the art style is regarded as such. Always been "cartoons" to me. I really don't care either way so long as it makes you laugh. : ) "

Merf.


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 1, 2009)

I tend not to appropriate things as furry unless the author intended them for this particular audience.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Well i dont think its furry, It's just got furry characters. My fur hater friend though hates VG cats because he thinks its FUrry :/


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 1, 2009)

Scott is a closet furry.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 1, 2009)

oddly enough, my name is Scott, and i dont think it is despite the avi.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 1, 2009)

I never really thought VGC was furry, it's just a comic and it's clearly not intended for furries, seeing as how a non-furry friend was the person who first showed me VGC.


----------



## Corto (Aug 1, 2009)

Scott has time and again denied being a furry, so I guess he's not one.



RoqsWolf said:


> Well i dont think its furry, It's just got furry characters. My fur hater friend though hates VG cats because he thinks its FUrry :/


That's funny, if anyone hates the comic it should be because it sucks so much that it actually creates a humor blackhole, slowly destroying everything that's good and nice in the world. I'm not blaming VGCats for George Carlin's death, but I'm just saying that Scott didn't update in the time surrounding his death as if he had been too busy traveling to Santa Monica to show Carlin some of his comics.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Corto said:


> Scott has time and again denied being a furry, so I guess he's not one.



He isn't. He actually hates it when people use his characters in porn.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 1, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's funny, if anyone hates the comic it should be because it sucks so much that it actually creates a humor blackhole, slowly destroying everything that's good and nice in the world.


 
Oh, _you_.


----------



## Corto (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> He isn't. He actually hates it when people use his characters in porn.


  What does his comic have to do with its characters being used in p-

Oh wait, nevermind, we're talking about _that_ fandom.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 2, 2009)

Some people should remember: "Just because it has anthro characters in it doesn't mean they're furries."


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 2, 2009)

No. Scott wants as much to do with furries as PA's Gabe and Tycho and Sluggy's Pete does.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 6, 2009)

YES, as it has furry characters. . . It is in fact one of the few decently made up furry comics that is not centered around sex.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Used to read it. Remember the author discrediting claims that his comic is furry and that he didn't even know of furries. Either way... it's STILL anthropomorphic animals which is the ENTIRE BASIS OF FURRY FANDOM (just like Disney's Robin Hood, etc), so yes.. it's an anthropomorphic comic - aka. furry related/of furry interest.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 6, 2009)

RustyFox said:


> Used to read it. Remember the author discrediting claims that his comic is furry and that he didn't even know of furries. Either way... it's STILL anthropomorphic animals which is the ENTIRE BASIS OF FURRY FANDOM (just like Disney's Robin Hood, etc), so yes.. it's an anthropomorphic comic - aka. furry related/of furry interest.


  This just in, The Raven is Furry Poetry because even though he (likely) didn't know what Furries were, it is _still_ an anthropomorphic crow.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 6, 2009)

It's made for gamers, not furries.

Seriously do you think everything that has anthro animals is automatically part of our sub-culture?

It's not furry, until the authors say it is.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think the author has to decide that it's furry, unless we're talking about Disney.
Snow White was a hairy thing. :0


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 10, 2009)

The funny thing about this is that my little brother has a friend who really doesn't like furries but he loves him so VG cats lawl, I'm not sure what to make of the matter x3


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 31, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> The funny thing about this is that my little brother has a friend who really doesn't like furries but he loves him so VG cats lawl, I'm not sure what to make of the matter x3




I don't see that as terribly weird.  You can dislike many aspects of the furry fandom (for whatever reason) but that doesn't mean that you will hate every piece of artwork with an anthropomorphic animal in it.  

VG cats has very little to do with the furry fandom. In fact about the only connection it has is the fact that the main characters are anthropomorphic cats. So I don't see that as hypocritical just as some one who dislikes the furry fandom can still enjoy a cartoon or movie with anthropomorphic characters in them.  And I'm not just talking Robin Hood here.   

The comic is funny and very clearly meant for gamers.  It's not a furry comic it's a gamer comic.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 31, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Some people should remember: "Just because it has anthro characters in it doesn't mean they're furries."



This.

VG Cats is not a furry comic.


----------



## Molotov (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a cartoon, period.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

It's comprised of anthropomorphic animals so... in that sense: yes.
Although I don't really think that was his intention when making it.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 4, 2009)

NOOOOOO, VGcats is as straiught as it gets, they just eat fetus' once in awhile. -_-

And the cats are fat humans who wear rubber suits.  Hell yeah its furry!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2009)

VGCATS IS NOT FURRY

IT'S NOT FUCKING FURRY

JESUS TITFUCKING CHRIST, PEOPLE.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 5, 2009)

They are very furry. Anything covered in that much fur is furry. :smartass:

Seriously: But no it's not.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 5, 2009)

Ishmale said:


> YES, as it has furry characters. . . It is in fact one of the few decently made up furry comics that is not centered around sex.



Logic like this has Tex Avery, Ub Iwerks, Hugh Harman, Rudolf Ising SPINNING in their  graves


----------



## Magica (Sep 5, 2009)

Not furry. They're based on his cats if I remember right.


----------



## Molotov (Sep 6, 2009)

Ishmale said:


> YES, as it has furry characters. . . It is in fact one of the few decently made up furry comics that is not centered around sex.





			
				Ishmale said:
			
		

> It is in fact





			
				Ishmale said:
			
		

> *in fact*



.....
NIGGA, YOU STUPID


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

He made it before he new what furry was. 
The charecters are based on his cats.
so techicaly it's not intended to be furry.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Some people should remember: "Just because it has anthro characters in it doesn't mean they're furries."


 

That's one of the points behind my games....
and as for VG Catz being furry-Would it really matter either way? That comic is fucking _hilarious_.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 14, 2009)

I find some of the cartoons funny, but sometimes not. ( such as Leo getting aborted in the past).


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

I find some of Leos... other problems.... more unsettling than others.  I mean his atorcious thinking patterns of cours emake me laugh, its just, when he gets taunting si the time that i wish Aeris would shove a rake up his butt and leave it there.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 14, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> I find some of the cartoons funny, but sometimes not. ( such as Leo getting aborted in the past).


Are you kidding?  That was epic comedy GOLD!


----------



## Dayken (Sep 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> VGCATS IS NOT FUNNY
> 
> IT'S NOT FUCKING FUNNY
> 
> JESUS TITFUCKING CHRIST, PEOPLE.



Fixed.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

No. But it is funny as hell.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 14, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> I find some of the cartoons funny, but sometimes not.



^ This. The jokes are _very_ hit and miss. There are some strips that literally made me LOL and others that made me wonder why it's so popular to begin with.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2009)

No, not in the least.
Who doesn't like the comics though, some aren't as good, but I've started laughing out loud in public from the comics before.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 18, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> No, not in the least.
> Who doesn't like the comics though, some aren't as good, but I've started laughing out loud in public from the comics before.



This.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd feel sorry for Scott, if it weren't for the fact that he hasn't made me laugh in a while, and when he did it was with the "Super Effective" Pokemon-related comic he does.

It's not furry.

Even if it was, Leo is a brainless shithead and Aeris is a bitch queen of the comicverse.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 18, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> I tend not to appropriate things as furry unless the author intended them for this particular audience.


 
You know,I think thats a nice rule to live by.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

Theoretically no. 

However, the person that Leo is based on is a furry.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 19, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Theoretically no.
> 
> However, the person that Leo is based on is a furry.



You mean his cat? Well, yeah, I'd hope his cat would have fur. :smug:

And no, it's not furry. Anthro is not automatically furry, you morons, this coming from a lover of Loony Toons and things such things.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> He actually addresses this in his FAQ:
> 
> "I didn't know about anything Furry until after I started the comic. Though I know now the art style is regarded as such. Always been "cartoons" to me. I really don't care either way so long as it makes you laugh. : ) "
> 
> Merf.


Why didn't this thread die here?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2009)

You could've flagged down a mod if it's that important....

Sure, VG Cats features anthropomorphic animals as characters.  That's one definition of furry.  But is it made by a member of the furry _fandom_?  Does it center around the fandom?  Um ... nope, it's not _that_ kind of furry.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

Riptor said:


> You mean his cat? Well, yeah, I'd hope his cat would have fur. :smug:
> 
> And no, it's not furry. Anthro is not automatically furry, you morons, this coming from a lover of Loony Toons and things such things.



I'm not saying anthro is furry you *idiot*. I'm saying the character Leo is actually based off a real furry persons fursona (or at least that's what I was informed, until Scott didn't give this fellow any credit after the fact, so people keep drawing porn of this guys fursona).

Before you open your mouth again, I actually want you to _think_ this time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

It's not furry unless the creator describes it as such. Just like Star Fox and Sonic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> Why didn't this thread die here?


This thread will never die, for I will revive it with the miracle-five
*slaps forum's hand*
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep*
It's alive!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Mods should lock this now.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

Anthro, not furry.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 25, 2009)

I say it's not.


----------



## ClawedBeast (Oct 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> This just in, The Raven is Furry Poetry because even though he (likely) didn't know what Furries were, it is _still_ an anthropomorphic crow.



I know this was sarcasm, but the Raven wasn't anthropomorphic. Just demonic.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm not saying anthro is furry you *idiot*. I'm saying the character Leo is actually based off a real furry persons fursona (or at least that's what I was informed, until Scott didn't give this fellow any credit after the fact, so people keep drawing porn of this guys fursona).
> 
> Before you open your mouth again, I actually want you to _think_ this time.



I would debate while your screaming at someone to -think- you would have a better debating point then going off of 'What I was told by some idiot anon furry about a semi well known comic with cartoon animals in it'


----------



## Corto (Oct 26, 2009)

Late, I know, but in my defense I forgot this subforum existed and no one deemed this important enough to report it.



PriestRevan said:


> I'm not saying anthro is furry you *idiot*. I'm saying the character Leo is actually based off a real furry persons fursona (or at least that's what I was informed, until Scott didn't give this fellow any credit after the fact, so people keep drawing porn of this guys fursona).
> 
> Before you open your mouth again, I actually want you to _think_ this time.


Hey way to be an asshole. Also, it would seem he's the one doing the thinking since someone linked to the FAQ where Scott mentions that his characters are based on his cats (which seems somehow more feasible than him, who's declared repeatedly that he ain't a furry, would go around and steal some guys cat fursona). So yeah, next time you gonna insult someone because they're posting facts instead of your rumors think twice and don't press the "submit reply" button.

However, I should thank you for this great excuse to lock the thread.


----------

